# Euskara: Pronombres interrogativos



## MaijaPoppanen

Kaixo!

He tratado de encontrar pronombres interrogativos para hacer preguntas como: de quién/qué, con quién/qué etc sin éxito.
Quisiera saber si se puede formar pronombres interrogativos "nuevos" de los pronombres interrogativos *nor* y *zer* añadiendo las terminación de p. ej. sociativo.
Por ejemplo:
Con quién = norekin sociativo
Con qué = zerekin
De quién = noren(a) genitivo
De qué = zeren(a)
A quién = nori dativo
A qué = zeri

¿Cómo podría preguntar p. ej. ¿De quién recibiste este regalo??


Mila esker


----------



## jazyk

I think you can say _Opari hau norengandik onartu duzu?_


----------



## Lurrezko

Claro que puedes, se trata de aplicar el caso correspondiente al interrogativo. En cuanto a tu pregunta, yo no diría _norengandik_, que es un ablativo y significa ¿de *donde* quién? (_medikuarengandik nator_, vengo del médico). Yo diría más bien:

¿De quién recibiste este regalo? 
_Norena hartu zenuen opari hau?_

Pero espera la confirmación de un nativo.
Saludos


----------



## MERCATA

Norengandik es la forma utilizada.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

MERCATA said:


> Norengandik es la forma utilizada.
> 
> Saludos



Pues tienes razón, me apresuré en el juicio. _Niregandik ez itxaron ezer_, de mí no esperes nada, por ejemplo. Gracias por la información.

Saludos


----------



## enaitz2010

Kaixo, Lurrezko! Es un hilo viejo, pero a lo mejor lo lees:
_Mediku*arengandik *_no se refiere a un lugar (consulta) sino a una *persona*. _Mediku*arengandik* aholku ugari eta errezeta batzuk hartu ditut_.
_Mediku*arenetik*_ es el lugar (la consulta): Mediku*aren* etxe*tik* ---> _Mediku*arenetik *nator._
_Abokatu*arenean *_(bulego*an*) egon naiz, baina _abokatu*engandik*_ ez dut ezer askorik espero.
Agur


----------



## Urdiñe

Epa! 

Igual es un poco simplista, pero por qué no "Nork oparitu zizun hau?" Muchas veces tendemos a intentar repetir estructuras y no siempre son las más adecuadas al contexto, idioma, etc., puede que lo mejor sea romper el esquema y repensar todo... ¡en las traducciones y en la vida!


----------

